# Discover Your Iner Photographer & Transform Your Mindset - eBook



## Braineack (Apr 17, 2020)

https://www.discoveryourinnerphotographer.com/product-page/discover-your-inner-photographer

When I was in Greece (remember vacations?!) I took a photo guide tour with this photographer, and it was a very great experienece.  Olaf had a really cool philosphy about shooting and he finally put it all down in a book.  He even has a cell-phone focus verison.

Dude was a former body-guard turned professional photograhper who has lived all over the world.  He moved to Santorini just to be able to do these tours, family took him back to Holland where he does tours there now.  Book even touches on how to walk in a crowd and get people to part for you taking from his BG training.

Just thought I'd share.


One of my favorite shots he helped vision and compose with me during oour 4-hour tour:




DSC_9530 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2020)

I would have loved that tour. The man is very skilled.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I would have loved that tour. The man is very skilled.



It was a real highlight.  He was able to take us to spots the general public can't access on the crazy, overcrowded, beautify island.

He even gave my wife attention and kept her interested:




IMG_20180529_155036 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Apr 18, 2020)

Braineack said:


> DSC_9530 by Braineack, on Flickr


Outstanding image Scott!


----------

